# Using nail polish on golf clubs



## rob_golf1 (Dec 29, 2016)

I found that acrylic paint didn't work very well at all, far to watery! So I was thinking of using nail polish to touch up a few drinks on a club.

The particular colour (neon yellow/Nike volt) is difficult to find so I found a nail varnish on eBay which looked a good match! 

Just wondering if anybody has had any experience of using nail varnish before? 

Cheers


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2016)

Yup. Works very well.  Clean the old paint out well. Nail polish remover should work.  Then fill the area and wipe over very lightly with a cloth and nail polish remover and leave it to dry then apply another coat.  For a bit of increased durability apply a clear top coat.


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 29, 2016)

Enamel model paint is what i use for in- fills, nail varnish could work although the longevity may be questionable .


----------



## rob_golf1 (Dec 29, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			Yup. Works very well.  Clean the old paint out well. Nail polish remover should work.  Then fill the area and wipe over very lightly with a cloth and nail polish remover and leave it to dry then apply another coat.  For a bit of increased durability apply a clear top coat.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the tips!


----------



## rob_golf1 (Dec 29, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Enamel model paint is what i use for in- fills, nail varnish could work although the longevity may be questionable .
		
Click to expand...

I usually use enamel paints. They work very well and last fairly long. The exception with this case is that the colour is very difficult to find in an enamel paint. Which is why I've opted to looking at neon coloured nail polishes!


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 29, 2016)

I bought a sharpie paint pen off ebay, did a decent job.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 30, 2016)

Lipstick anyone?


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 30, 2016)

With boredom setting in whilst off work I've decided to have a crack at a paintfill job on my Mizzys, I'll probably go for Tamiya model paint with a gloss afterwards, not sure about a colour yet but keeping it simple. 

Im just in the middle of taking to old paintfill out with acetone nail polish remover after trying paintstripper, bit of a ballache I thought it'd be much easier.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2016)

if you use pink nail varnish, you could pimp your clubs a la Bubba


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2016)

Just buy new clubs &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## NorwichBanana (Oct 9, 2017)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but looking to paint my Z565's over the next few weeks.

I've brought some craft acrylic paint as that is the response I had from Srixon about what to use. But alot of folk on here are saying Nail Polish.

I put some nail polish on my 3 wood for this weekend. Although I didn't use the club, I did make sure I had plenty of practice swings with it to try and test its durability. 

So given the choice would I be best going for nail polish or continuing with the paint?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2017)

Wrong forum, you need a Make Up site dearie


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2017)

make sure you apply it so it sits proud of the existing paint and then, when dry wet sand it with fine grit sand paper to flat it out.


----------

